# Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney General



## JimForAG (Sep 6, 2010)

The Boston Globe just endorsed Jim McKenna from Millbury in Tuesday's Election for Attorney General. They urge all GOP to write in his name under the blank Attorney General portion of the ballot.

From Globe:
*For sake of competition, GOP should write in AG candidate*
ONE OF the biggest obstacles to a true two-party system in Massachusetts is the Republicans' difficulty fielding candidates.... read more

Direct Link: For sake of competition, GOP should write in AG candidate - The Boston Globe


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*

I knew I had to read the article first...it sounded too good to be true. The Globe endorsed him _in the primary_ (which is good, don't get me wrong), but that support will never be heard from again after Tuesday.

Take the last line of the article:


> "When state senators are stuffing money in their clothes, there will be no waiting for the feds to prosecute,'' he vows. "There will be no concern in my office about stepping on toes.''
> 
> That's a dig at Coakley, who let federal prosecutors take the lead in the case of state Sen. Dianne Wilkerson. Often, it's good policy to defer to federal prosecutors, especially in corruption cases. But it's a reasonable question to ask, and Coakley would be a better AG for having to answer it.


Don't get me wrong; I'm excited to write-in Jim. But let's not misake the GOP slam-fest that is going to come from the Globe come next Wednesday.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*



OfficerObie59 said:


> I knew I had to read the article first...it sounded too good to be true. The Globe endorsed him _in the primary_ (which is good, don't get me wrong), but that support will never be heard from again after Tuesday.
> 
> Take the last line of the article:
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I'm excited to write-in Jim. But let's not misake the GOP slam-fest that is going to come from the Globe come next Wednesday.


Without a doubt, they are looking for more things to write about and an uncontested Coakley wouldn't be interesting.

I myself am on-board with McKenna.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*



> If Jim will let me buy a Springfield XD in MA, he has my vote.


Croatian crap. Celebrate by buying a Kimber instead.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*



Killjoy said:


> Croatian crap. Celebrate by buying a Kimber instead.


Im so tempted by this Kimber.

WTS WTS Kimber Ultra Carry II Relisted


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*

Everyone I know with a Kimber has had QC issues that resulted in them trading/selling it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*

I am still shocked that the Republicans never nominated anyone officially for AG!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Boston Globe Endorses Jim McKenna and urges GOP to write-in name for Attorney Gen*



7costanza said:


> Im so tempted by this Kimber.
> 
> WTS WTS Kimber Ultra Carry II Relisted


Nice gun. Bad price.


----------

